# Sydell kidding pens



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing some Sydell kidding pens and I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on them. I haven't seen them in person yet. They're pretty expensive but I can't find anything else like them. I need something that's freestanding, portable and can be reconfigured easily. It looks like they can be used as regular stall/pens during the off season by simply removing the creeper panels. I'll need to make my decision soon in order to get free freight (the factory rep is coming to my area in a few weeks for the Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival). Any thoughts?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are great if you can afford them. :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know how expensive the Sydell is but you could look at Light Livestock Supply at their panels. You can configure tons of different pens with those panels. http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/ ... +%26+Gates


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks freedomstarfarm. Have you seen any of the Sydell's in person? Just wondering how well constructed they are. I was also looking at Mesh filled gate panels at my local farm store. They would be about half the cost but would take some modifications if I wanted to add creeper panels. My other idea is to just add on to the current pen which is a heavy gauge powder coated welded wire dog run. It comes with multiple panels and can be configured in many different ways if I add a second set. But it's got 6' walls and looks more like a jail than a stall. I really like the look and feel of the lower walls.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link ksalvango. They have some nice looking panels. By the time you add up all the parts to make a kidding pen it would be a bit more expensive than the Sydell pens. Great website though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have seen them new never after a bunch of use and new they look nice and like they would hold up well. 

I use the TSC gates that are blue and have the 2"x4" wire nicely welded to them.


----------

